# Nach if else gehe zum nächsten elementbuid?



## lapis50 (20. Okt 2015)

Hallo,
ich bin noch eine ziemliche Anfängerin, weiss auch nicht, wo der java-code hier eingegeben werden muss.

Ich habe eine Abfrage die bei bestimmten elementbuid's (24x vorhanden) die class löschen soll, dann zur nächsten elemtbuid gehen und dort auch die Abfrage machen soll u.s.w.

Ich bekomme es aber nur immer hin, dass die erste elementbuid abgefragt wird und dann ist Schluss.

var jetzt = new Date();  // Systemdatum in ein neues Date-Opbjekt kopieren
var Tag = jetzt.getDate();  // Tageswert entnehmen
var Monat = jetzt.getMonth()+1;  // Monatswert entnehmen
var Jahr = jetzt.getFullYear();  // Jahreswert entnehmen
var hinweis = document.getElementById('li1');

if (Monat==09 && Tag<=Tag) {
hinweis.classList.add('book');
}
else {
hinweis.classList.remove('book');


Die Funktionsanweisung habe ich unter der letzten elementbuid gesetzt.

Ich suche nun die Formel für ?? gehe zur nächsten elementbuid ?? nach der Abfrage.

Hat jemand bitte ein Tip für mich?

Gruss lapis50


----------



## strußi (20. Okt 2015)

den code kannst du einfügen in dem du zwischen das Symbol für Filme und der Diskete klickst.
Versteh ich dich richtig, dass du eine Liste oder Array mit Objekten hast, die du löschen möchtest?
in falle eines Array/einer liste würde ich diese in einer schleife durchgehen (

```
for( int index =0; index <array.length() oder liste.size(); index++){
abfrage und aktion))
}
```
und so die bücher finden und löschen.
dein classfile ist nicht das eigentliche objekt. Das ist nur der bauplan. dein Objekt ist Objekttyp referenz =newObjekttyp();


----------



## lapis50 (21. Okt 2015)

Hallo strußi,
danke für die Info.

Ich habe mich wahrscheinlich falsch ausgedrückt.
Ich habe eine htm-datei, wo mehrfach das enthalten ist:

<li id="li1" class="book">
      <a href="#"><img src=bla bla bla..........>.

Im Code steht, er soll bei element id=li1die class="book" lassen oder löschen. Je nach dem.  
Dann soll die Zeile mit dem nächsten Eintrag <li id="li1" class="book"> gesucht werden und dort auch die funktion ausführen. Dann zum nächsten Eintrag u.s.w. es sind insgesamt 24x diese Zeilen da.

In meinem script macht er es nur für den 1. Eintrag, auch wenn ich die Funktionsanweisung unter jeder Zeile schreibe. Hmmmm

Und wie kann es zum nächsten Eintrag springen?


```
var jetzt = new Date(); // Systemdatum in ein neues Date-Opbjekt kopieren
var Tag = jetzt.getDate(); // Tageswert entnehmen
var Monat = jetzt.getMonth()+1; // Monatswert entnehmen
var Jahr = jetzt.getFullYear(); // Jahreswert entnehmen
var hinweis = document.getElementById('li1');
if (Monat==09 && Tag<=Tag) {
hinweis.classList.add('book');
}
else {
hinweis.classList.remove('book');
```


----------



## Saheeda (21. Okt 2015)

Java != Javascript! 

Du bist im falschen Forum.


----------



## lapis50 (21. Okt 2015)

UPS, sorry, ich dachte, ich bin hier richtig.


----------

